# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Pocillopora damicornis

## Julio Macieira

_

Pocillopora damicornis_

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui fica mais um registo...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Laranja, Rosa, castanho, Verde

Dieta: Planktivoro

AGressividade: 2

Dificuldade:4

Iluminação : 4/5

Corrente: 4/5

Notas Gerais: Colocar apenas em aquarios muito bem estabilizados, ritmo de crescimento lento.

Parametros de água : NEcessitam de Excelente qualidade de água (SG 1.023 - 1.025, pH 8.1 - 8.4, Temp. 72 - 78° F).

Origem: Indico/Pacifico

Edit: acrescentada a cor verde

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Cor: Laranja, Rosa, castanho


...E cor Verde, também as há!  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------

